# Storing lock while riding



## makeitso (Aug 14, 2008)

How does everyone store their bike locks while riding? The old kryptonite U-lock (just exchanged it for the current kryptolock atb) I had used a slide in frame mount that wasn't bad at all. Made a little noise but worked fine. This new mount they have is completely unmountable due to how much space it wastes and I'm a bit leery of the strength of the design... I currently don't have a rack and would like to be able to ride w/o a backpack for short runs so a on bike mounting solution would be nice! Am I doomed to the velcro type mounts or carrying a backpack?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Both my wife and I have racks on our commuters. She slides hers into the rack and I have a rack bag I use. If you don't have a rack and don't want to use a pack, there's always slinging it over the grips (handlebar through the U)...not visually appealing, but just make sure it won't interfere with anything if you go that route.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

makeitso said:


> How does everyone store their bike locks while riding? The old kryptonite U-lock (just exchanged it for the current kryptolock atb) I had used a slide in frame mount that wasn't bad at all. Made a little noise but worked fine. This new mount they have is completely unmountable due to how much space it wastes and I'm a bit leery of the strength of the design... I currently don't have a rack and would like to be able to ride w/o a backpack for short runs so a on bike mounting solution would be nice! Am I doomed to the velcro type mounts or carrying a backpack?


Yes u are. U can't have the best of both world...

Good lock equal heavier lock. U don't want rack and no bag?

U got to choose one.

I got a grocery bic with front basket. I will dump the lock into it.

If I am riding my hybrid bic which comes with no rack and front basket. I will carry a canvas bag which stores my repair kit and lock.


----------



## makeitso (Aug 14, 2008)

Just spoiled by my old mount I guess. Maybe it's time to invest in a rack since the bike has the hardware to be all screwed in.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I use a 3.5' chain lock that I just sling over my shoulder. I also carry a bag everywhere because cycling is my life. 
Just put the lock where you keep your tools, rain gear, extra layers...
You could put it around your wrist depending on the size.
A frame and saddle bag might work fine as well.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

If you just ride from point a to point b, leave the big lock locked up at point b, carry a smaller one if needed for quick stops, or just keep the bike with you, no worse than a shopping cart.


----------



## makeitso (Aug 14, 2008)

Intended use was for things like random jumps to say a local coffee shop or park to hang out with friends. One way being at most 5 miles so I don't need anything more than my small underseat pack for misc tools. Just wanted an easy way to throw on the lock as well w/o requiring the backpack. But seems like the rack is the way to go to increase mounting places.


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting topic that I have recently grappled with myself. I have a 4lb On-guard U-lock that I use to secure my more expensive bikes. After trying everything under the sun and realizing that it simply will not fit well on my bike I have decided to start packing nearly every time I go out. This is usually not a problem since I can carry the lock in the back pack along with my street shoes and work clothes or something. The pack is also handy for shopping or even going out to eat as a place to store the helmets and so on. 

When I am doing longer touring type rides, I use a rack with a topeak rack bag and throw the rack in there with my shoes. 

Here lately I Have made a switch on my daily commuter beater bike and put a cable lock around the steer tube on the frame. For short trips around town on my less expensive bike I usually just trust the cable lock and park within view if possible. It has made my commutes much easier, but I have sacrificed a little security in the process. I still carry a pack, but without the U-lock it is much lighter.


----------



## Red Horn (Nov 6, 2008)

I currently use this one; http://www.onguardlock.com/lockviewer.php?type=coil&model=5028

They make another that is thicker at 15mm. I however do not have the need to keep my bike locked up more than an hour or so at a time. Therefor I can get away without a heavier U. The OnGuard I have came with a mounting bracket that I affixed to the seat tube. It works very well and is stable in transit. As previously posted a strong U at your destination where you spend the most time away supplemented with a lighter lock/cable to carry will often suffice.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

My backpack has criss-crossing elastic straps on the back. Lock goes there and a carabiner just to keep it from bumping too far up and out.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Just goes in my backpack, along with everything else. Don't want a bunch of crap hanging off my bike!


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I also have a large On-Guard shackle and was using the bracket for a while until the lock popped out when I hit some railroad tracks. After that I decided to simply put it through my rear rack. I took an old innertube and cut it to the right length and tied a knot in each end. On one end I used 2 zip ties to make a loop. The fat knot at the other end is tucked between the rack and the lock and I stretch the loop end over the lock and hook it to the bottom bottom of the rack. It looks ghetto but it is fast and easy and never rattles.


----------



## GCG199 (Jan 17, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Just goes in my backpack, along with everything else. Don't want a bunch of crap hanging off my bike!


Yep, that is how I look at it too.


----------



## calenerd (Sep 26, 2008)

Backpack is the best way to go!


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I leave my lock at the rack at work.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

When I ran the 3' krypto chain, I wrapped it around the frame behind the head tube; now I have a separate padlock and a 9' cable as big around as my finger, so I just sling it on me like a bandolier.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

For coffee stops, etc. where I can keep a good eye on the bike, I have a cable lock that I use to keep the bike from wandering away. It rides in a handlebar bag or occasionally in the rack trunk. For serious, long term parking I carry either a Kryptonite 3000 or a Kryptonite chain. They ride on the rack trunk, though it's easier to simply wrap the chain around and wear it like a belt...


----------



## CrystalBay (Dec 11, 2005)

KryptoniteNYU + Rack + Trunck = no more sweaty back pack . It has made a world of difference , truly a better option for hauling all tools ,sundries and libations ....


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

makeitso said:


> How does everyone store their bike locks while riding? The old kryptonite U-lock (just exchanged it for the current kryptolock atb) I had used a slide in frame mount that wasn't bad at all. Made a little noise but worked fine. This new mount they have is completely unmountable due to how much space it wastes and I'm a bit leery of the strength of the design... I currently don't have a rack and would like to be able to ride w/o a backpack for short runs so a on bike mounting solution would be nice! Am I doomed to the velcro type mounts or carrying a backpack?


Try this:

http://clevercycles.com/store/?c=web2.128&product=LBFRAME

http://clevercycles.com/store/?c=web2.128&product=Mounting+bracket+for+Basta+Defender+lock

Steve


----------



## Omicron (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got a super cheap commuter bike with one of those coiled up cable locks with a combo on it. I just hook it around my stem/frame wherever I ride. Helps that I live in a pretty low risk community as far as bike theft goes and I'm not all that concerned if the bike does disappear. 

That was one of my big criteria for my commuter MTB - do I care if it gets trashed/rained on/snowed on/stolen? Not really. It's a commuter


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

in a pannier


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

u-lock in a back pack
cable lock around the bars


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

My Kryptonite cable has a seatpost clip mount. I store it there whenever it's not in use.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Try this...

http://www.fabrichorse.com/index.php?page=shop&item=159&i=345


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I leave mine @ work*



makeitso said:


> How does everyone store their bike locks while riding? The old kryptonite U-lock (just exchanged it for the current kryptolock atb) I had used a slide in frame mount that wasn't bad at all. Made a little noise but worked fine. This new mount they have is completely unmountable due to how much space it wastes and I'm a bit leery of the strength of the design... I currently don't have a rack and would like to be able to ride w/o a backpack for short runs so a on bike mounting solution would be nice! Am I doomed to the velcro type mounts or carrying a backpack?


unless i know ill be making a stop on the way home then i use one of those racks that fits to the seattube.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I have an OnGuard Bulldog U-lock on my commuter bike. I used the mount that comes with it. It's the style that has the collar that is held on to the U piece with a setscrew and that collar has slots that fit into a slot in the frame mounting bracket. At first I felt that this design was stupid and there was no way to mount it to my bike because it ran into everything. Then I had a thought: why not loosen the setscrew and turn it so that I could put the mount at an angle compared to the frame. Doing this I was able to place the lock in a way that it straddles the bottom bracket and doesn't get in my way nor does it get in the way of the function of the bike.

Attached picture tells more than a thousand words.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Do any of you have a lock integrated into the frame? Thoughts on this...


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Carbon cranks on a commuter! Damn!

Since I ride a fixie, I've gotta do the true hipster thing. Put in on a belt loop, and just let it hang. If not that, than in the messenger bag it goes.


----------



## mcurtius (Jul 21, 2004)

*fabric horse*

Made here in Philly from reclaimed materials:

http://www.fabrichorse.com/index.php?page=shop


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

mcurtius said:


> Made here in Philly from reclaimed materials:
> 
> http://www.fabrichorse.com/index.php?page=shop


I no longer need blow out loops! And here in philly too!!!!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

pro said:


> Carbon cranks on a commuter! Damn!
> 
> Since I ride a fixie, I've gotta do the true hipster thing. Put in on a belt loop, and just let it hang. If not that, than in the messenger bag it goes.


Not exactly. It's carbon over aluminum. If I were to go to town on those cranks and grind off all that carbon then it would be a set of aluminum cranks. Same goes for the handlebar on that bike. Needless to say, both parts look trick but they're heavy and I got them for next to nothing so they're on my commuter bike.


----------

